# temu



## Massoud_Jaafari

cześć

I am new to Polish language, could someone please explain "temu" in this proverb:

kto rano wstaje, *temu* Pan Bóg daje.

dzięki


----------



## ornityna

_Temu_ is dative of _ten _'this.' In this proverb it serves as a reference to the mentioned person (who gets up early, _to this person_ God gives, literally speaking).


----------



## Massoud_Jaafari

if I search for temu in WR it says ago and nothing refers to ten but now every thing is clear to me.
Dziękuję!


----------



## zaffy

Massoud_Jaafari said:


> if I search for temu in WR it says ago and nothing refers to ten but now every thing is clear to me.
> Dziękuję!



because it is hardly used in everyday language.

You can say: "temu dałeś a temu nie?" meaning it was unfair because they both deserved ...something.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> because it is hardly used in everyday language.
> 
> You can say: "temu dałeś a temu nie?" meaning it was unfair because they both deserved ...something.


No, because this is a declined form, which is not an entry in dictionaries.


----------



## jasio

Massoud_Jaafari said:


> if I search for temu in WR it says ago and nothing refers to ten but now every thing is clear to me.
> Dziękuję!


There are sources, which provide both meanings: temu - Wiktionary


----------



## gvergara

Hi,

I just came across the question _Czemu się *tak temu *przyglądasz_? Is _temu _in this case part of the set expression _like this_? I mean, could it be used in sentences such as _Don't talk to me *like that *_and _The song you want me to sing for you goes *like this*_.

Thanks in advance,

G.


----------



## Henares

”Temu” is the Dative of ”to” (“it” in English).


----------



## Henares

“Tak” can mean “like that”, “so”. In this case it means “like that”. “Nie mów tak do mnie”, “ta piosenka idzie tak:…”.


----------



## gvergara

Henares said:


> ”Temu” is the Dative of ”to” (“it” in English).





Henares said:


> “Tak” can mean “like that”, “so”. In this case it means “like that”. “Nie mów tak do mnie”, “ta piosenka idzie tak:…”.


Thank you so much, Henares. So let me see if I have gotten this straight... In "my" sentence, _jak_ actually means _like this/that,_ and _temu_ is the (dative) object of the verb, resulting in the translation Why are you looking at this (= temu) like that (= jak)? Am I sort of on the right track?


----------



## Henares

gvergara said:


> Thank you so much, Henares. So let me see if I have gotten this straight... In "my" sentence, _jak_ tak actually means _like this/that,_ and _temu_ is the (dative) object of the verb, resulting in the translation Why are you looking at this (= temu) like that (= jak tak)? Am I sort of on the right track?


Jak Tak


----------



## gvergara

Thanks for the correction, Henares; however...


gvergara said:


> In "my" sentence, _*t*ak_ actually means _like this/that,_ and _temu_ is the (dative) object of the verb, resulting in the translation Why are you looking at this (= temu) like that (= *t*ak)? Am I sort of on the right track?


my question remains... Is the above reasoning correct?


----------



## Drakonica

- Czemu się *tak* temu** *przyglądasz?
- Why are you looking at *this like that.*
* *tak *- like that
** *temu *- this (in dative)

Yes, it's correct.

- *Tak* czarny *jak* atrament.
*- As* black *as* ink.

- Czarny *jak *atrament.
*- [As*] black *as* ink.

- *Tak *czarny!
- *Jak *czarny!
- *Jaki *czarny!
- *So *black!

- *Jak *czarny?
- *How *black?

- *Jaki *czarny?
- *Witch *black?


----------



## Henares

gvergara said:


> Thanks for the correction, Henares; however...
> 
> my question remains... Is the above reasoning correct?


Yes, it’s correct


----------

